# Hoyt Rampage XT Half & Half



## cam813 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fnally.... my Rampage XT came in. Still waiting on sights.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice rig, hope you lay down some meat this fall.


----------



## red tail (Feb 12, 2011)

That bow looks great. Bet you can't wait on that sight!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice, seems to have the same stats as the CRX32. Did you get to compare it to the CRX, if so how do you think they compare?


----------



## cam813 (Feb 12, 2011)

mattech said:


> Very nice, seems to have the same stats as the CRX32. Did you get to compare it to the CRX, if so how do you think they compare?



I shot both side by side and could not tell any difference at all.


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

cam813 said:


> I shot both side by side and could not tell any difference at all.



I have been eyeballing the CRX32 ALOT, and was planning on getting one with my tax refund in a couple weeks, if there is that much of a price difference I will proably lean towards the rampage.


----------

